
Sway: i3-compatible Wayland compositor – 1.0-beta.1 released - manukall
https://github.com/swaywm/sway/releases/tag/1.0-beta.1
======
trulyrandom
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18265793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18265793)

------
Majestic121
"Experimental Nvidia support has been deprecated since its inception, and has
now been removed entirely. Please use nouveau and consider future purchases
from GPU vendors that support open source. Other proprietary drivers are also
unsupported."

How is nouveau doing this days compared to the proprietary drivers of NVidia ?

~~~
sametmax
Imagine a world where Gnome doesn't support any proprietary card drivers,
where VLC can't read non open codecs, where libre office can't open doc*
files...

Does that seems like a world where FOSS can be successful in ?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn

        if (nvidia) {
            // thousands of lines of code
        } else {
            // thousands of lines of code
        }
    

I refuse to add this to my code. The nouveau driver is good enough for most
people who aren't buying new cards, and if you're buying a new card you should
give your money to a company that cares about FOSS.

~~~
Filligree
As much as I'd love to do that, I _need_ CuDNN for my work. It's okay, though;
X11 still works. I have no real reason to want Wayland.

------
dijit
I know this is about sway, but I feel I can't pass up this opportunity to
profess my undying love for i3. The learning curve is relatively minor for
such a slim powerful system I'm truly amazed. I really can't thank the
original author(s) enough.

RE: Sway, I'm glad they hit this milestone, I have a friend who is using it
and he claims it's almost as good, (although he hasn't found a way to do -gaps
yet..).

Last time I used Wayland/Sway I couldn't get decent font rendering. Has the
situation improved?

~~~
lscotte
i3 really is just incredible and simple - and not at all opinionated about
what other components you use (statusbar, menu, notification system, screen
locker, etc).

~~~
santix
And also its documentation is excellent.

------
sevensor
Sway is great -- for my purposes (which are mostly arranging terminal
emulators) it's been indistinguishable from i3 for well over a year.
Unfortunately some of the systems I use are burdened with Nvidia cards, which
don't seem to work well with Wayland no matter which driver I use. (It's even
worse with Gnome!) Anywhere I have AMD or Intel graphics, I use Sway very
happily.

------
mistaken
Another interesting project which is similar to awesome: [http://way-
cooler.org/](http://way-cooler.org/)

------
clircle
Congrats to the sway developers on this milestone. i3 is one of the 'killer
apps' of the linux ecosystem and the developers of sway are doing god's work
by translating i3 for the wayland compositor.

Excited to use this soon if it lands in Debian 10 Buster.

------
danieldk
I am really looking forward to using Sway. I briefly tried the beta and it
worked very nicely. However, one problem that prevents me from switching
completely is that with 2x scaling, XWayland apps are scaled up from a lower
DPI, resulting in very blurry rendering.

As far as I understand, this is a problem in XWayland and GNOME uses a hack to
make XWayland applications render without scaling (since X11 Qt/Gtk+
applications use their own scaling). But it makes using Firefox et al. way
more convenient to use.

~~~
naibafo
Same for me.

Though there is a wayland version of firefox, which I plan on trying out.

------
zdragnar
Am I seeing this right? Third party screen capture? Practically the only
reason I'm still on i3 instead of sway is sharing my screen (as I work from
home and do a few video calls a week).

edit: spelling. I am apparently terrible at leaving comments from my phone.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
We implemented our half of the equation, but the other half (clients) is still
poorly supported. However, you can share Xwayland windows in Chromium.

------
Symmetry
My current setup is to run xmonad as my window manager within an otherwise
normal Gnome session. Is there a way to do this with Sway, possibly with some
other desktop environment if I had to?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
No, this is not currently possible, but it's something we're working on. It
requires buy-in from e.g. Gnome, which is hard to get. KDE is more amenable to
this.

By the way, check out waymonad, it's based on the same wlroots library as
sway:

[https://github.com/waymonad/waymonad](https://github.com/waymonad/waymonad)

------
red-tea
I use i3 currently. I might remove the old nvidia card from my box and purge
the nvidia drivers from my system. The Intel graphics will be good enough. I
run Gentoo but I don't want my graphical stuff to be high maintenance. Can
anyone comment on whether it's worth it to move to wayland/sway?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Whether it's worth it depends on the user. Try it, it's free!

